# Imado Quartz Digital Repair



## Jedi49 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi , I am looking for someone to repair my Imado musical alarm chronogragh lcd series 121. 001 watch . I bought it new in the late 1970's . It worked perfectly for 10 years , then one day it got wet during a rain shower . Not very much though as it was on my wrist . It got misted up on the inside so I laid it near a radiator for a couple days . It cleared the dampness but has never worked since even with new batteries . I bought a identical used one off Ebay a couple of years ago and was told it worked ok but needed a new battery . I replaced it with a good quality new battery and it would only partially work . Now I am looking for somebody to make one good one out of the two if possible or repair the best one of the two . This is a sentimental watch its not its value .

Can somebody please help me . my email address is :-- [email protected] . THANKS Jed


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

have you tried the host of this site Roy at RLT watches.

click on the link at the top of this page (top left says - RLT watches)


----------

